# Coldest day of the year today here



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Had my fountains going all night, as I keep fountains on 24/7/365 for aeration of pond, and everywhere there was spray and mist from the normal operation of fountain had huge formations of ice.........the foating fountain looked like a huge iceberg out there in the midde of the pond. The fountain on the encosure portion of pond had the mesh screening all coated and the top frame made of 1 1/2" PVC pipe was about 8" in diameter with ice buildup. The wifes little 20 some gal half barrel water garden setup also had a nic coat of ice all around the edges of tub and sides from the splashing from falling water from the decorative handpump which is setup to spill water into barrel.......Looked really neat and has been the first amount of any ice this place has had in many many years, yet alone a temp that got into the low 20's!Outside temp here now is still only 35 deg at lunch time.........thats rare.


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

Taht must be killing you guys way down there. It finally got cold up here. In the teens right about now. One of our planes just left and with the wind chill, I nearly froze to death fueling it.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

it was just -14 here with the windchill the other day


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Cold here in North Texas also..25F and going up to 45F today..60's by midweek..Can't wait!!


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

I just got to the Florida Keys yesterday and they are having a cold snap.
We only hit 67 but it is supposed to be getting back to normal in the next couple of days. Still warmer than Michigan.
Rodster


----------

